# Canon remote (TC80N3) female connector



## pixyl (Sep 8, 2015)

I've got a Canon timer/remote (TC80N3) which I'd like to use with an Olympus mirrorless camera. I'm sure it can be done with the right connections but I need the male version (same as in the camera) of that special 3-pin Canon plug. Does anyone know if it's available or is this something only Canon uses?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi pixyl. 
I can't see that it is worth the agro, by the time you have bought connectors and messed around doing it and with the risk of causing harm something like this has to be a lot easier unless you really like the challenge! 
http://www.digitalmediastore.co.uk/camera_accessories/remote_controls/olympus/Olympus_compatible_RMUC1_corded_remote_controller__BBH-RRJ-D
I don't know if this is the correct one for your camera as you just give a general "mirrorless" description. This item is probably cheaper than the bits, without factoring in time and risk. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## pixyl (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, cheap ones like that are easily available but I though I'd try to reduce the amount of gadgets, bits and bobs in the house and instead give what I already have additional functions. Alas, since posting I've searched the web and found out that most likely the 3 pin connector is a proprietary Canon designed one. 
It'll be for the Olympus M10 by the way.


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 8, 2015)

The velo wireless triggers use interchangeable cables . It would require cutting the cable and adding a 3mm stereo connector, but makes extensions and using with other cameras simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2015)

Were you looking for this? You can plug your remote to it and convert to a stereo plug. The only question is the pin out of your camera, but they are likely the same. If A canon remote with stereo jack works this will too.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-RS-80N3-TC-80N3-LC-5-jack-to-RS-60E3-plug-Adapter-/330495700946?hash=item4cf3142fd2


----------



## pixyl (Sep 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Were you looking for this? You can plug your remote to it and convert to a stereo plug. The only question is the pin out of your camera, but they are likely the same. If A canon remote with stereo jack works this will too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-RS-80N3-TC-80N3-LC-5-jack-to-RS-60E3-plug-Adapter-/330495700946?hash=item4cf3142fd2



Yes, that's it! Thanks!
And the same seller actually has just the right adapter which allows my Canon remote to be used with the Olympus camera so I don't even need to solder my own connector at the other end: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shutter-Remote-Terminal-Convert-Adapter-Cable-N3F-UC1M-/330495702801?hash=item4cf3143711

Thanks again!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2015)

pixyl said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Were you looking for this? You can plug your remote to it and convert to a stereo plug. The only question is the pin out of your camera, but they are likely the same. If A canon remote with stereo jack works this will too.
> ...



Their chart looks like you are covered. I'll keep them in mind if I ever need a adapter for my Canon remote.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Were you looking for this? You can plug your remote to it and convert to a stereo plug. The only question is the pin out of your camera, but they are likely the same. If A canon remote with stereo jack works this will too.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-RS-80N3-TC-80N3-LC-5-jack-to-RS-60E3-plug-Adapter-/330495700946?hash=item4cf3142fd2



Thanks Mt Spokane, that is a killer find, I have done occasional searches for female N3 sockets and they haven't been available previously.


----------

